# In need of fruit flys for Dart collection!



## sandmann (Aug 29, 2015)

Hola! Just returned from Nicaragua only to find that my fly cultures crashed. I have 14 hungry frogs to feed. Anyone near Fort Meade that can sell some ready containers of fruit flies? Appreciate any help!

Thomas


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You might have more luck posting here: New England Frog Group (NEFG)

s


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Fort Meade, Maryland....


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

My Petco Carrys good fly culture from eds fly meats. Try them.


----------



## sandmann (Aug 29, 2015)

Trying the new england club.... Thanks! My local PETCO only carries the small viles... not a viable option.


----------

